
Ask HN: AWS keeps charging me on a close Amazon account - noncoml
Sometime in April I closed my Amazon.com account. On May I received an invoice from AWS saying my account has been charged for the AWS services I used.<p>However because my Amazon.com account has been closed, I was no longer able to access my AWS console to stop the services.<p>I have tried to contact AWS and Amazon.com multiple times, without getting anywhere. Today after spending hours on the phone they finally told me that I have to re-open my Amazon.com account, then stop the AWS services, and re-close my Amazon.com account. Out of principle this is something that I don&#x27;t want to do.<p>I have closed my account, they have locked me out of the AWS console, that&#x27;s the end of it. I find it kafkaesque that they are still happy to send me invoices and charge my account when they are not allowing me to access the AWS console.<p>Does anyone have any advice on how to resolve this without playing their game?
======
rolph
A lawyers letter perhaps?

